# Suche Strategie-Spiel Weltraum Sci-Fi



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Sci-Fi-Weltraum-Strategiespiel für mein Notebook. Da ist mir eines eingefallen, von dem ich vor Jahren mal die Demo gespielt hatte.
Dummerweise kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Namen des Spiels erinnern - ich brauche also eure Hilfe.

So ein paar Infos die ich meinen grauen Zellen noch entlocken konnte:
- eine der größten Schiffklassen hieß Dreadnought
- die Produktionsanlagen usw. baute man "um die Planeten" im Orbit, wenn alle Bauplätze belegt waren hatte man eine runde Orbitalstation um den Planeten
- mit den Planeten konnte man glaube ich nix weiter anfangen
- war kein richtiges 3D
- es war Echtzeit

Ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel, ich weiß.
Ich offe der ein oder andere kann trotzdem etwas damit anfangen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie alt das ist, aber kann es "sins of a solar empire" sein


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

Ist es leider nicht, muss älter sein. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## guido13 (8. Februar 2011)

Vieleicht Freelancer? oder Star Wolves, X;X2;X3 oder so!? dann gibts noch Darkstar One.


----------



## potzblitz (8. Februar 2011)

Ist es vielleicht Outer Empires ?


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

guido13 schrieb:


> Vieleicht Freelancer? oder Star Wolves, X;X2;X3 oder so!? dann gibts noch Darkstar One.



Leider nein, das war von der Optik eher ein C&C im Weltall.  



potzblitz schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht Outer Empires ?



Leider auch nicht, war eines zum Installieren.


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Februar 2011)

The Cold War Edition ???
_*Die Dreadnaught Factor ???

*_


----------



## byte1981 (8. Februar 2011)

Imperium Galactica ,Haegemonia oder vielleicht Galactic Civilizations ???


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> The Cold War Edition ???
> _*Die Dreadnaught Factor ???
> 
> *_



Viel, viel zu alt.


byte1981 schrieb:


> Imperium Galactica ,Haegemonia oder vielleicht Galactic Civilizations ???


Auch nicht.




Aber Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## proxygyn (8. Februar 2011)

Homeworld?


----------



## mMn (9. Februar 2011)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## Dari (9. Februar 2011)

Ehm klingt nach Starwars, check this:

Star Wars - Empire at War


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hätt jetz auch auf Haegemonia getippt 

Ansonsten noch:
Star Trek Armada (2)

Edit: Nochn paar:
-Nexus : The Jupiter Incident
-Conquest: The Frontier Wars


----------



## Hübie (9. Februar 2011)

War es vielleicht Conquest: Frontier Wars??? Oder Star Trek Armada?


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Öhm, schreib mir doch alles nach!?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. Februar 2011)

@ jnimroth82

Ein bisschen, mehr Infos wären nichts schlecht.
Wie alt ist es, ungefähr.... Wie sah das Spiel aus, mehr Details.... ??


Aber da fällt mir noch was ein !

Sonst kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben das du mal > hier bei Gamestar < unter Strategie, was ich bereits verlinkt habe, alle Titel durchgehst und irgendwann wird dir schon was bekannt vorkommen  
Es sind 58 Seiten mit nur Strategie Titeln, also wenn es das Spiel gibt wirst du es dort finden, musst nur ein wenig suchen 
Viel Glück und Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## mMn (9. Februar 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetz auch auf Haegemonia getippt
> 
> Ansonsten noch:
> Star Trek Armada (2)
> ...



Ja das ist es , man ist schon ganz schön alt (aus dem Jahr 2001).

Ich danke euch, vorallem The_Rock!


----------



## fuddles (9. Februar 2011)

Hm Sieht ja interessant aus. Alte Perle oder nostalgischer Schrott?


----------



## mMn (9. Februar 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

PC Games hat noch die Demo, also kann der geneigte Zocker das Spiel selber testen und sich eine Meinung bilden. Die Demo läuft unter XP.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen das Spiel zu kaufen, dürfte ja nicht mehr alzu teuer sein.

Edit: Ich habe im Spielordner die Conquest.ini geöffnet und den Eintrag "LimitResolutions = on" in "...= off" geändert und konnte dann im Spiel die maximale Auflösung meines Notebooks auswählen.


----------



## Hübie (9. Februar 2011)

Welches meinst du? Conquest: Frontier Wars oder wie? Heagemonia kann ich dir dann auch ans Herz legen. Wirklich toll gemacht...


----------



## proxygyn (9. Februar 2011)

Hey, das Spiel sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Werd mir die Demo auch mal anschauen


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Heagemonia kann ich dir dann auch ans Herz legen. Wirklich toll gemacht...



Das unterschreib ich mal. Hatte wirklich viel Spaß mit dem Spiel


----------



## mMn (9. Februar 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Welches meinst du? Conquest: Frontier Wars oder wie? Heagemonia kann ich dir dann auch ans Herz legen. Wirklich toll gemacht...



Ja Conquest: Frontier Wars war das Spiel, welches ich gesucht hatte.
Haegemonia (auch das Addon Solon Heritage) ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, habe es auch, läuft aber nicht so gut auf meinem Notebook.


----------



## Hübie (10. Februar 2011)

Hatte Frontier Wars mal auf irgendeiner GameStar Heft DVD und fand es recht öde. Kennst du denn auch Imperium Galactica II??  Oder mal ganz altbacken: Ascendancy??


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2011)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten wie die Snovemdomas das Universum erobert haben. Ascendancy war wirklich gut und warum merkt man sich so bescheuerte Namen?


----------



## Crest-FacToR (4. April 2011)

Conquest hab ich früher im Lan mit kumpels gezockt  ziemlich cool


----------



## cami (4. April 2011)

Crest-FacToR schrieb:


> Conquest hab ich früher im Lan mit kumpels gezockt  ziemlich cool


 
Oh ja, wie recht du hast. Das hatten wohl Tagelang gespielt


----------



## Hanzo93 (28. April 2012)

Oh man das scheint ja uralt zu sein. Sieht aber dennoch interessant aus.


----------

